# Can this bike be used at CX Nationals?



## kona1skier (Jun 7, 2009)

I am guessing no, but thought I'd check anyways...

I want to race in the single speed category at CX Nationals in Bend this December. Only problem is, i sold my cross bike over the summer, and have been planning on racing my rigid Niner Air Nine Carbon as a single speed set with with CX tires in my local cross races. 

It has disc brakes which are now obviously legal - so no problem there.
It has 34c CX tires, - so no problem there.
It does however have wide flat bar (NO bar ends) which is where I think there might be a problem.
And it IS a mountain bike, which I'm not even sure would be allowed.

I've been searching the USAC book, but I can't find the information I'm looking for.....I'm probably just not looking in the right spot but thought I'd post here too.

With CX tires set-up tubeless (Stan's Crest 29er rims) and XTR pedals, this thing is checking in at 16.3 lbs. Would I be allowed to race this sucker at Nationals?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Re-check the rulebook on those tires. 33c is the max now.

And I don't think there is anything that says you have to have drop bars for it to be a CX bike. 

I don't see why they wouldn't allow it. Although I would argue it might not be the most competitive set-up, in particular is there are any extended run-ups. Shouldering that bike does not look like an option.


----------



## kona1skier (Jun 7, 2009)

krisdrum said:


> Re-check the rulebook on those tires. 33c is the max now.


oops, thanks will do.

(and just for clarification..the tires in the pic are actually 35c Ravens. But there are 34c's on there now).


----------



## joness (Dec 6, 2006)

*EDIT:* UCI regulations (1.3.022) on bars require drop bars and have a width limit of 50cm (19.7").

I don't know if UCI regulations will be in place for SS at nationals.


----------



## dmabraham (Oct 23, 2009)

sweet bike, that is all...


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

pretty sure that UCI does not allow flat bars


UCI Article 1.3.022: said:


> Only the traditional type of handlebars is authorised for use in massed-start road races, cyclo-cross and track
> competitions (except for individual and team pursuit, kilometer and 500 time trials). The attachment of any
> additional handlebar component or extension is prohibited. The area of the point of support of the hands on
> the handlebars is defined by the diagram below:


PDF with images here.

That said, I don't think they were enforcing UCI rules for the SS race last year.


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

double post


----------



## kona1skier (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks guys...I just found the UCI rule with the narrow flat bar length limit..that would def be a problem for me.

Interesting though that some of you are saying that it UCI rules may or may not be enforced at the SS Nationals race. More confusion! I'll continue asking around.


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

send an email to Shawn Farrell, USAC Technical Director
sfarrell at usacycling dot org


----------



## Bushwacka (Oct 6, 2010)

joness said:


> *EDIT:* UCI regulations (1.3.022) on bars require drop bars and have a width limit of 50cm (19.7").
> 
> I don't know if UCI regulations will be in place for SS at nationals.


so whats a drop bar? 

are woodchippers drop bars?

are sparrows drop bars? 

I am just saying at what point is a bar no longer a drop bar and something else.


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

Bushwacka said:


> so whats a drop bar?


 So as to avoid confusion with sparrows, the UCI included an image in their description. See my post above for link.


----------



## kona1skier (Jun 7, 2009)

And the official word from USA Cycling is that I am out of luck:

"_As the Single Speed race is a national championship, the bike must be internationally legal, so those bars won’t cut it. You need traditional drop bars._"

Bummer. Unfortunately I can't just slap some drop bars on here as my brakes are hydraulic so brake levers would be an issue. And I'm not about to spend any money even a cheap mechanical brake set as this will probably be the only UCI-type CX race that I'll do all year.

Oh well...would have been fun and I was hoping to still be mildly competitive. Next time...


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Why not just pick up a cheapy or loaner a cx bike to race on? You have to know someone who will let you borrow a bike. Put your own wheels on it and go.


----------



## Jetmugg (Sep 22, 2010)

Couldn't you install the widest legal drop bars in place of your flat bar, put your levers on the tops, and then only use a "top" hold on the handlebars? The rules don't say that you have to use traditional road/cross style brakes with hoods, correct?


----------



## deuxdiesel (May 16, 2007)

eff-you-see-eye. They used to allow flat bars, didn't allow discs, used to allow 35's.... 

Government-like bureaucracy trying to justify their own existence. That is an incredibly beautiful bike.


----------



## kona1skier (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks guys...still exploring options:

-looking into borrowing a bike...most of my buds are on geared CX bikes though....
-checking back in with USAC to see if the Soma Sparrow bars would be legal (they are just 50mm of drop)...
-considering what Jetmugg suggest above too...normal drop bars and then put my brake levers on the tops....hmmm? That could possibly work. Just might be a bit odd (if not sketchy) not having access to a brake lever while in the drop.


----------



## joness (Dec 6, 2006)

Bushwacka said:


> so whats a drop bar?
> 
> are woodchippers drop bars?
> 
> ...


The woodchipper is wider than 50cm. Bell laps are wider than 50 in the larger sizes. I don't know whether the sparrow 490 is measured center to center or outside to outside, but I don't think it meets the "traditional" bar requirement. 

I currently have Nitto mustache bars on my SS CX that will have to be replaced before nats.


----------



## kona1skier (Jun 7, 2009)

Heard back from USAC:

Sparrow is not traditional. "I wouldn't risk it" was the response.


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

That bike should be illegal for any class, due to it's overpowerful engine...

Seriously, a SSCX can be bought or built for a reasonable price. I can't believe you don't have a teammate with one who's not going to Nats. I'll loan you mine if it fits, as long as you promise not to fold the chainring or shorten the right chainstay!

But the lesson is, shouldn't have sold yours in the first place -


----------



## kona1skier (Jun 7, 2009)

bikenerd said:


> But the lesson is, shouldn't have sold yours in the first place -


Ha! thanks buddy. But selling my CX bike was how I partially paid for this here Niner! (I probably shouldn't be saying things like this on a CX forum  )


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

hey listen....I don't usually do this but if you aren't going to race that bike in Nationals and need someone to look after it I'll volunteer.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*just put some drop bars on,*

some wide ones and run the Hydro levers on the tops
no one says the levers have to be on the curve of the bar

problem solved


----------



## kona1skier (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks to some good friends, solutions for this bike are being worked out. I am not cancelling my Nationals registration yet and this bike will be raced! Will post a photo of the end result here when finished. Just give me a few weeks


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

damn.... well my offer still stands.


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

Is that mechanical discs?

A short reach drop bar and suitable levers would fix that. At least Tektro should have drop bar levers with MTB spec cable pull.


----------



## FR hokeypokey (Apr 12, 2010)

Beautiful Bike! 
I am envious. I currently have a Niner MCR with midge bars and CX setup. But I have been lusting after that exact frame/fork combo to replace for a while now.


----------



## DC66CX (Oct 13, 2009)

Dang Ronimal, I'd lend you my new Ventana SS CX bike but it's a 58cm. You should just run some shallow WTB Bell Lap bars and run your disc levers on top. You may have to go with a 25.4 bar and stem. You may do well in the ice with your set up. Last year was a crash fest when the sun started to set during our race...you could hear ambulances from all corners of the course. Good times!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

this was all a ruse to show off his bike.


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

^ what Ed said - but he rides it pretty damn well too.


----------



## kona1skier (Jun 7, 2009)

DC66CX said:


> Dang Ronimal, I'd lend you my new Ventana SS CX bike but it's a 58cm. You should just run some shallow WTB Bell Lap bars and run your disc levers on top. You may have to go with a 25.4 bar and stem. You may do well in the ice with your set up. Last year was a crash fest when the sun started to set during our race...you could hear ambulances from all corners of the course. Good times!


Dave? Yeah man a 58 CX would be too large for me. My road bike is a 56.

I am cobbling together a drop bar with disc levers mounted...somehow...to it as you suggest. If I can't get an optimal set-up with with my own disc levers on there, then I'll just hunt down some BB5 or BB7 road mechanical discs to use. It'll come together...I'm registered for Bend...with the help of some friends, I'll make it work. Now I have a goal to shoot for the next 2 months, and then it'll be ski season and time to relaxxx for awhile finally


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*find some*



kona1skier said:


> Dave? Yeah man a 58 CX would be too large for me. My road bike is a 56.
> 
> I am cobbling together a drop bar with disc levers mounted...somehow...to it as you suggest. If I can't get an optimal set-up with with my own disc levers on there, then I'll just hunt down some BB5 or BB7 road mechanical discs to use. It'll come together...I'm registered for Bend...with the help of some friends, I'll make it work. Now I have a goal to shoot for the next 2 months, and then it'll be ski season and time to relaxxx for awhile finally


WTB Dirt Drops and just mount your levers on the tops
have bar tape on either side
like riding a narrow bar'd MTB of the late 1980s


----------



## joness (Dec 6, 2006)

WTB Dirt Drops are too wide. The bars have to be less than 50cm outside to outside, so almost no bars with flare are legal, including the larger sizes of Salsa Bell Laps.


----------



## j_gantzer (Jan 30, 2006)

http://www.jbimporters.com/web/checking_product_description.php?part_number=33617

And a cut down al bar


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Dec 2, 2005)

I don't think UCI rules are enforced for SS and the officials certainly could not care less about UCI regulations for anything but men and women elite and U23 races. 

Do you have a UCI license? Does it say pro? I'm going to guess no one on this forum is going to answer yes to those, Therefore it's the same rules as every other cross race you will do this year. So yes you can ride that bike.


----------



## kona1skier (Jun 7, 2009)

LetsGoOutside said:


> I don't think UCI rules are enforced for SS and the officials certainly could not care less about UCI regulations for anything but men and women elite and U23 races.
> 
> Do you have a UCI license? Does it say pro? I'm going to guess no one on this forum is going to answer yes to those, Therefore it's the same rules as every other cross race you will do this year. So yes you can ride that bike.


Are you a USA Cycling Official? Because I emailed them a photo and description and they said "no those bars are not legal".

I never said i had a UCI license and of course i am not Pro (XC Cat 1 and CX Cat 2). The USA Cycling official I corresponded with said that since "the SS is a National Championship race, it falls under UCI rules." 

After hearing that would you still risk running this bike as is on the hope that it might sneak by? Im not about to waste my entry fee money and travel and lodging fees and time off work on a 'hope'.

While it might be true that local officials _may_ not enforce the regs in the SS race, based on the response I recieved from USAC, I'm not going to risk it. If I go up there with my drop bar setup and there's guys racing with flats and getting away with it....oh well, good for them.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

kona1skier said:


> Are you a USA Cycling Official? Because I emailed them a photo and description and they said "no those bars are not legal".
> 
> I never said i had a UCI license and of course i am not Pro (XC Cat 1 and CX Cat 2). The USA Cycling official I corresponded with said that since "the SS is a National Championship race, it falls under UCI rules."
> 
> ...



Were you racing this bike yesterday in Oakland?


----------



## kona1skier (Jun 7, 2009)

32and3cross said:


> Were you racing this bike yesterday in Oakland?


yep. I was in single speed A. First BASP race ever. I crashed a lot  :mad2:


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

kona1skier said:


> yep. I was in single speed A. First BASP race ever. I crashed a lot  :mad2:



I think alot of people crashed alot I saw a bunch of folks with bloody knees coming through after the run up. It seemed to me you were running in the top placings, how did you finish.


----------



## kona1skier (Jun 7, 2009)

32and3cross said:


> I think alot of people crashed alot I saw a bunch of folks with bloody knees coming through after the run up. It seemed to me you were running in the top placings, how did you finish.


hey thanks. did you race too? I left before I even bothered to find out where I placed so I'll have to check their website later this week.

quickie race report:

Being my first BASP race I figured I'd be relegated to a back row start and as I finished my warm up lap and made it over to the start line, that's exactly where I was. Last row. Fortunately, with only 25 - 30 guys in SS A, 'back row' only means 'third row' and I figured if I get a good start and a gap opens up in the first straight-away, I could power on up to the back of the first row guys before the first set of barriers.

so the gun goes off, I get a decent start, and immediately a gap opens between the two guys on either side of me with 2nd row starts and I shoot between them. Victory!  So as we are entering the first sweeping left before the barriers I basically scored my first objective and was right on the heels of the front row guys (maybe in 10th or 12th or thereabouts).

But then my inexperience reared it's ugly head, and I tried to bunny hop the barriers on this first lap in all the commotion and traffic and adrenalin of the start...which was a dumb decision. I cleared the first barrier no probs, but when I went to loft the second someones rear tire kicked into my front which caused me to eat it to many cheers and heckles from the crowd. As I scramble to pick myself up and get going as quickly as possible, the entire field passed me right back and I was back at the back of the pack again. doh!

So from there I tried to gun it across the flat sections and get into as good a position as possible entering the singletrack for the first time. I was able to get by a few guys here, but not many. Through all this mayhem, I completely lost track of where I was in the field and just focused on reeling in as many peeps as I could which I was able to do to some degree, but then as everyone spaced out and fell into rhythm I ended up battling 2-3 riders of similar ability for the majority of the race but have no idea where we were in relation to anyone else.

rest of my race was relatively clean save for tripping over my own two feet twice (so total of 3 crashes for the race for me) on the first sandy runup which cost me a lot of time as well. 

So not sure where I ended up placing wise, but had a lot of fun and learned a lot, gained experience, yadda yadda.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

LetsGoOutside said:


> I don't think UCI rules are enforced for SS and the officials certainly could not care less about UCI regulations for anything but men and women elite and U23 races.
> 
> Do you have a UCI license? Does it say pro? I'm going to guess no one on this forum is going to answer yes to those, Therefore it's the same rules as every other cross race you will do this year. So yes you can ride that bike.


Wrong. USA cycling is enforcing all UCI rules for classes that have a National title attached and singlespeed is a National title class this year.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

kona1skier said:


> hey thanks. did you race too? I left before I even bothered to find out where I placed so I'll have to check their website later this week.



Nah didn't race just came to watch the race.


----------



## kona1skier (Jun 7, 2009)

Update.....

Flat bar off. - check.
Borrowed loaner drop bar with brake levers on - check
Formula R1 Hydraulic brakes off - check
Avid BB7 Road mechanical brakes on - almost check....

Nearly there. I will have a little over a month to get used to the set-up. I'm not sure if it looks really weird or really cool. But regardless, it will be legal Bend in December :thumbsup: 

(my MTB buddies are going to give me so much crap  )


----------



## DC66CX (Oct 13, 2009)

Actually looks bad ass!


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

Yeah it actually looks pretty cool. See it next week at the Rodeo?


----------



## kona1skier (Jun 7, 2009)

bikenerd said:


> Yeah it actually looks pretty cool. See it next week at the Rodeo?


yep, as of now, I will probably be there. I think it's actually going to slow me down on a course like the Rodeo venue.


----------



## williamf777 (Jun 4, 2004)

I can teach you a thing or two about how to ride a SSCX over rough terrain.


----------



## suspectdevice (Feb 2, 2008)

Just so you know, the rim profile on the NoTubes rims that you are running makes any tire wider than 33mm.


----------



## kona1skier (Jun 7, 2009)

suspectdevice said:


> Just so you know, the rim profile on the NoTubes rims that you are running makes any tire wider than 33mm.


I was (am) worried about that. I haven't even tried anything else yet other than my Stan's Raven's that I've been using locally....but I was just browsing around looking at tires last night and thinking that nearly anything I mount up on a Crest is going to be wider than 33. 

I got a PM the other day from someone who had mounted some Grifo Challenge 32's on a Stan's Arch rim and said that they measured under 33mm....so I was planning on trying those. But I think the Crest's rim cavity is wider than the Arch's so I dunno (19 vs. 21 as seen here -> http://www.notubes.com/ztr_rims.php) 

then I came in here and read the thread about how spotty the UCI tire width rule is being enforced and whatnot....hmm, wot to do, wot to do......

Regardless, I finally have some time on this drop-bar MTB conversion ride, and while not 100% ideal....it's damn freaking fun. Have 2..possibly 3 if I'm motivated...local races this week so I'll see how it goes.


----------



## alxandl (Aug 23, 2004)

kona1skier said:


> I was (am) worried about that...nearly anything I mount up on a Crest is going to be wider than 33.
> 
> But I think the Crest's rim cavity is wider than the Arch's so I dunno (19 vs. 21 as seen here -> http://www.notubes.com/ztr_rims.php)
> 
> ...



Anyone else think it's ridiculous that the width of a rim (especially a few millimeters here or there) or the depth of drop in a handlebar are enforced, or even considered, when it comes to racing a singlespeed cross bike? When did this stop being fun?


----------



## kona1skier (Jun 7, 2009)

alxandl said:


> Anyone else think it's ridiculous that the width of a rim (especially a few millimeters here or there) or the depth of drop in a handlebar are enforced, or even considered, when it comes to racing a singlespeed cross bike? When did this stop being fun?


I certainly do. I am attempting to play by the UCI rules this one time......after Nats though (and this will likely be my one and only Nats)..forget it. For all my local races it doesn't matter.


----------



## joness (Dec 6, 2006)

alxandl said:


> Anyone else think it's ridiculous that the width of a rim (especially a few millimeters here or there) or the depth of drop in a handlebar are enforced, or even considered, when it comes to racing a singlespeed cross bike? When did this stop being fun?


Is it ridiculous? yes.

Would I rather have the ridiculousness and be racing for a medal or a jersey as opposed to last year when I got a hat? Yes. It's a nice hat, but...


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

alxandl said:


> Anyone else think it's ridiculous that the width of a rim (especially a few millimeters here or there) or the depth of drop in a handlebar are enforced, or even considered, when it comes to racing a singlespeed cross bike? When did this stop being fun?


That's kinda how I see it too. I mean, yeah, it's Nats, but it's singlespeed cross. I think it's silly that SS is only open to 1's and 2's. Misses the point of singlespeed.

Besides, after you chug a beer, spin around 10 times with your forehead on the end of a bat, and ride through a huge wall of shaving cream to start the race, does a couple mm of tire width really matter? 

Maybe USAC is trying to follow the UCI model for stuffiness.


----------



## smellmypeebody (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey kona1skier,
Don't mean to hi jack the thread, but was curious if you had any feedback racing w/ the Niner. Any obvious disadvantages?

I'm currently racing Cs (on a rigid SS 26), but plan to move up to SS Bs soon. I'll actually be picking up a new rig for endurance mtb races so the Niner seems like a versatile choice for both the Endurance races and cross. I actually had a cross bike last year, but sold it to fund for MTB.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

alxandl said:


> Anyone else think it's ridiculous that the width of a rim (especially a few millimeters here or there) or the depth of drop in a handlebar are enforced, or even considered, when it comes to racing a singlespeed cross bike? When did this stop being fun?


I think that it's silly that nationals even includes a SS class, but if they have one, they should still enforce the rules that apply to all other classes.

If you really want to be punk rock, organize your own unsanctioned cross race a few blocks away.


----------



## kona1skier (Jun 7, 2009)

smellmypeebody said:


> Hey kona1skier,
> Don't mean to hi jack the thread, but was curious if you had any feedback racing w/ the Niner. Any obvious disadvantages?
> 
> I'm currently racing Cs (on a rigid SS 26), but plan to move up to SS Bs soon. I'll actually be picking up a new rig for endurance mtb races so the Niner seems like a versatile choice for both the Endurance races and cross. I actually had a cross bike last year, but sold it to fund for MTB.


Funny...I sold my CX bike last year to help fund the purchase of this Air 9 Carbon as mountain bike racing is my main focus.

Anyways, to address your original question...Yes there are some disadvantages I think, but for me, I can live with them considering where CX racing falls on my priority totem pole (bottom third). In no order of importance, a few of them are:

-the BB is a bit low. I run the EBB as low as possible and while this is great for cornering and I love it on twisty MTB singletrack, it might be considering a disadvantage when hopping barriers. This, coupled with my 180mm cranks, also makes the bike prone to pedal strikes when leaning it over into corners and trying to pedal through them. Not that big of a deal though.

-I'm a bit too stretched out. I even put a slightly shorter stem on than what I use for MTB-ing and it still feels too long...but that's just the nature of this beast I've created. I've actually gotten used to it, but I'm definitely not in a traditional "cross" position (I think).

-I don't ever shoulder my bike...but the top tube isn't shaped for friendly shouldering (it's not that bad though).

Other than that. I don't think I'm at much of a disadvantage. With CX tires this thing weighs in the upper 16 to lower 17 pound range which is competitive. My wheelset is probably heavier than others, but it's not that big of a deal. Since configuring the bike this way, I've gotten 4 top 3's (2 wins and 2 seconds) in my singlespeed class here and my times would generally win B's and place mid-packish in A's. So I guess I've adapted to any shortfalls this "mountain bike" might have?

I've come to really like it. It's really fun...which in the end, is all that matters.

Check out this pic. This is me just after running some barriers about to hop back on. Notice the rear end of the other bike in the foreground? Yep..it's another Air Nine Carbon. We ended up finishing this particular race1st and 2nd against 14 others who were on 'normal' cross bikes.


----------



## smellmypeebody (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback, I really appreciate it.

Like you, I also prefer MTBs to cyclocross, especially since I'll only be riding the cross bike (if I had one) for just a few months every year. I keep telling myself that whether I'm riding a Niner or a "real" cross bike, it's my fitness and technique that's holding me back rather than the bike.. at least till I start racing in a more competitive class. Who knows if that's the case though.

BTW, is that photo taken in Folsom? I did the race last night and noticed a few Niner carbons setup pretty similar and that's where I got the idea. In fact, I think the SS Bs winner rode one too?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm surprised you wouldn't shorten the stem when switching to drop bars.


----------



## kona1skier (Jun 7, 2009)

smellmypeebody said:


> BTW, is that photo taken in Folsom? I did the race last night and noticed a few Niner carbons setup pretty similar and that's where I got the idea. In fact, I think the SS Bs winner rode one too?


yep, Folsom Rodeo cross. I'm usually there every week racing in SS, but had to miss last night due to work travels. (BTW, there is no "SS B's" there, only "Open SS"). And yeah, Kayden won last night on his A9C. The photo above is taken from two weeks ago and that is his bike in the foreground. 

I'll also be at Sacramento CX this Sunday racing in the single speed class as well.

If you're there say hello or maybe see you at Folsom Rodeo Cross next Wednesday.

Ron


----------



## kona1skier (Jun 7, 2009)

MarvinK said:


> I'm surprised you wouldn't shorten the stem when switching to drop bars.


If you read my post above, you will notice that I said...."I put on a slightly shorter stem".

If I go too short then I run the risk of the bottom of the drop smashing into the top tube bottom tube junction if I spun the handlebars around in crash. Don't want to risk that. With the length I'm running the bars will still "hook" underneath the top tube if they were spin around.


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

First off, I don't really understand the need for a SS division at nats. They already had that race in Seattle last month. www.sscxwc.org And anything goes there! 

Second, I still cannot comprehend why USAC cares about holding amateur racers in any division to UCI standards? I mean, they're amateurs!, They're not going to world's to represent the US of A or anything like that. Who really cares if their tires are 38mm?!?!


Thirdly, So you guys really have 3 divisions of SS in the Bay area? Doesn't that seem like overkill if you're only getting 15 guys in a field? In Portland we get about 50-80, but we only have one division, and i've got to think that Cross Crusade gets one of the biggest SS fields in the US, right? SO what was the rational of splitting up the SS division. 

Bend was way too expensive for me, I'll probably go down and watch, but $140 for one 40 min. race just doesn't seem right. 

impressive bike, Have you been tempted to run normal MTB tires on any courses this year? We've def. had some times where I've thought about bringing my SS 29er with 2.1 tires.


----------



## kona1skier (Jun 7, 2009)

davemess said:


> Thirdly, So you guys really have 3 divisions of SS in the Bay area? Doesn't that seem like overkill if you're only getting 15 guys in a field? In Portland we get about 50-80, but we only have one division, and i've got to think that Cross Crusade gets one of the biggest SS fields in the US, right? SO what was the rational of splitting up the SS division.


Pretty sure there are only 2 SS divisions in the Bay Area. SS A and SS B. In the Sacramento CX Series it is just SS Open.



davemess said:


> Bend was way too expensive for me, I'll probably go down and watch, but $140 for one 40 min. race just doesn't seem right.


Which 40 minute single race was $140?? I paid $65 to register for the SS race. (https://www.usacycling.org/myusac/index.php?pagename=registration&eventid=3193&year=2010)



> impressive bike, Have you been tempted to run normal MTB tires on any courses this year? .


Yes. My local Wednesday night CX series is well suited for MTB tires (i.e. lots of singletrack)


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

$65 plus $60 for an annual membership. (we don't do USAC in Oregon, we have our own body, which is way cheaper ($20 for a cross membership, I think it's $35 for the whole year))

So I exaggerated, $125. Still way more than I want to pay. 

$65 is ridiculous alone. I mean, are you getting a couple meals and a shirt out of that price? Some on course food?

Nationals is basically price-gouging.

That said, good luck to you. Hope the bike is working out well.


----------



## kona1skier (Jun 7, 2009)

davemess said:


> $65 plus $60 for an annual membership. (we don't do USAC in Oregon, we have our own body, which is way cheaper ($20 for a cross membership, I think it's $35 for the whole year))
> 
> So I exaggerated, $125. Still way more than I want to pay.
> 
> $65 is ridiculous alone. I mean, are you getting a couple meals and a shirt out of that price? Some on course food?


Gotcha...I agree, it is pricey. I'm basically just doing it for the experience. I already had my USAC license through my MTB racing so I wasn't factoring that into the cost.


----------



## illnacord (Feb 25, 2008)

If you had participated at last weeks single speed B class at the Super Prestige race in the Park, you would be fine on the Niner Air or any MTB so long as no forward facing bars (bar ends). 

Unfortunately, it's simple, if the rules for that race say no, then it's no. Take complaints elsewhere and find another race that allows you to race your chosen rig. Sweet bike btw, I rode with a geared version of the Air (orange). It's sub-20lbs didn't do much, he was in the rear of the group, with me. It's always the rider, not the bike.


----------



## kona1skier (Jun 7, 2009)

Well just to bring this thread to a close.....thought I'd provide an update on how my Nationals SS race went.

After all this. I raced one stinkin lap.

I started 4th row on the outside (in the same vertical row as Craig as I figured he'd jump out and hoping the guys between us would surge forward a bit as well) and was off to a decent (for me) start. After about half a lap, I was sitting around 20-ish trading places with a bunch of guys as we passed and re-passed each other jockeying for position trying to settle into a rhythm (stupid fun!) when as we entered the lower bowl area I noticed it getting harder and harder to pedal...sure it was little muddier in this area, but not that bad. And then I hit a corner hard and felt the back end squirm out pretty good. "uh-oh" I think to myself. 

So I start really muscling around the back 1/4 of the course and looking back at my rear tire in denial that it is pretty much flat. Pedal up and over the fly-over and I leave a trail of white Stan's goo on it my wake. DAMN IT! nearly completely FLAT! When I finish the lap and ride under the finishing arch I'm nearly on the rim and getting passed left and right. this sucks. Still in denial I try to keep going...I make it all the way to the pit area getting passed left and right and I realize it's just fruitless. It woudl be silly to try and continue suffering along and destroy my rim/wheel. So I dismount, walk off the course and I'm out. 

DNF. ARGHGH! Completed barely over a lap, and in reality less than a lap at full bore race speed before I got the flat.

oh well. I had a great time. Great experience. Would do again. Will most likely have a real CX bike for next season.

I got back home to NorCal on Sunday. By M onday night I had everything converted back to MTB. Flat bars and hydraulic brakes back on.....ahhhhh, good to be home 

good times.


----------



## avam (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this adventure. What was the damage to the tire that Stan's did not plug?


----------



## kona1skier (Jun 7, 2009)

avam said:


> Thanks for sharing this adventure. What was the damage to the tire that Stan's did not plug?


There was a nice slice in the tire. I hit some nasty ruts/holes that were hidden in the big puddles on the first half of the course amd twice i felt the rim bottom out. No bueno.


----------

